# Chipley, FL - XL Black male GSD - Sarge



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

*What a sweet looking boy. Some food, and grooming, wow, he would be a knockout!*
































Sarge
Animal Control of West Florida
Chipley, FL
850-638-2082
[email protected] 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14652588


More About Sarge
Sarge is a very big boy who has been neglected for a while. His fur is matted and he needs a good bath and shave and he will be gorgeous. He has a mellow nature and appears to be about 3-4 years old. This big guy will fit right in and lay at your feet. He almost looks like he might have wolf but not sure. If interested in Sarge, please email me (Linda) at [email protected] or call 850-693-3040 for more info and adoption fee. 

Who We Are
Most of the animals are from animal controls in surrounding counties. DOGS & CATS ARE KEPT 5-7 DAYS ONLY. If you see an animal that interests you, please call right away or email and they can hold the animal until you can adopt or make arrangements to adopt. DO NOT HESITATE. Rescue organizations are welcome to pull animals with proper paperwork. Call 850-638-2082 or 850-557-2342 or email. (PLEASE INCLUDE PHONE NUMBER IN YOUR EMAILS FOR QUICK RESPONSE, may not have time to email back) Our hours of operation are Monday through Saturday 9:00 am until 12:00 noon CST. If you are interested in any of the pets in the shelter please call 850-557-2342 (PLEASE NO CALLS BEFORE 8 AM AND AFTER 7 PM as this is a personal number).


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Looks wolfish, but in a good way!


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

Bump for Mr. Dreamy eyes!


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

bump


----------



## moosematters (Jun 29, 2009)

A rescue has just confirmed with the Chipley pound that they will be pulling this dog. Transport is now being arranged.

Rescue has emailed me as well to let me know.

Belva (employee) and Linda (volunteer) for this animal control have been extremely helpful so far. "It is very difficult to find a home for this size of a dog. Most people in the area only have interest in adopting the smaller sized dogs. They would love to have more interest/postings for their GSD's...in the future".


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

ABSOLUTELY FANTASTIC!!!! I was worried about him.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

just read his petfinder description where it says might have some wolf in him; wonder if he does? Thought he looked wolfish


----------



## moosematters (Jun 29, 2009)

Horrible news conveyed to me this morning by Linda--re: "Sarge" "he does not transport well" Linda (a tremendously dedicated rescue volunteer who has tried to help in so many ways) and Belva (animal control- has also bent over backward to enable rescue) feel that <u>only a person who can handle transport anxiety can adopt him</u>. When Belva took him to the vet to get him weighed, he was frantic in the car and broke her car window. I asked her if Belva had tried a crate and she was not sure. He weighed in at 105lbs. I understand. 

Many days have been spent working on finding this boy help.
Transport arrangements were almost completed since a rescue had committed to him already.
I feel horrible for "SARGE" as he has had no local interest from anyone. Adoptors from that animal control want <u>small </u>dogs. Reluctantly PTS probably tomorrow. This animal control is large and fed by three counties.
I had two Belgian Sheepdog rescue regional coordinators look at his pics and they said GSD. A GSD rescue thought the dog is <u>mostly</u>,if not all, a bl/sable/GSD. 
If someone who can handle "Sarge's" transport anxiety better can step in, now is the time. PM me if you can truly help asap or cannot get a hold of Linda or Belva today. They are generally easy to get a hold of.
________________________________________________________
________________________________________________________
On a side note: ***Mods if this does not belong here. please move/delete and I will get it posted properly. <u>This is not meant in any way to detract from Sarge- or be a replacement</u>-but Linda wanted to let me know that there was an absolutely beautiful female GSD(pure)/owner turn- in yesterday, Linda is "trying to get her posted to Petfinder ASAP this afternoon who is a wonderful rescue candidate". So, if someone is scanning Petfinder please look for her and get her posted as time from owner turn-ins is quite limited. I will not be able to find her on Petfinder until later tonight.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Could the transporter get a dose of sedative from vet and administer before transporting?


----------



## moosematters (Jun 29, 2009)

Animal control feels this animal displayed behavior that would be too difficult for a transporter to handle. The subject of tranquilizing did not come up. Plans were also in the works for a plane ride (transport) but that is no longer viable at all. (with good reason). The town that the dog is in is 1 1/2-2 hours from Tallahassee if anyone knows someone local down there who wants to further assess this dog.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

Dear Sarge, please know that so many people wanted to help you. Perhaps a miracle will still happen, who knows ...
Bless you Moosematters and all shelter personnel and everyone else that are trying so hard to help you.
This hurts.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm having a VERY hard time believing that a difficult transport would put this boy in the position to be euth'd instead. Get a strong crate, once he's in it, put a blanket over it to help calm him or give him a sedative ... something. 

Euth is an awfully permanent solution for a very temporary problem especially since there's someone willing to take him at the other end.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

Any news on this boy?


----------



## moosematters (Jun 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: ebrannanDear Sarge, please know that so many people wanted to help you. Perhaps a miracle will still happen, who knows ...


A miracle may be in the works, <u>Belva-Animal Control- wanted this posted in this forum for all to see</u> "At the present time we have a local rescue interested in pulling him from the shelter and a private party looking to possibly adopt him outright. He is perfectly safe while we explore these options and if neither of these come to fruition and he still needs assistance we will let everyone know. If you have any questions/rescue opportunities call Belva at her office 850/638-2082"- asap. Sat. hours I believe 9-12 noon CST.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

This is ME!!! I might be the miracle in the works..
Kate ----
I am trying to figure out how to get him pulled///transported - 
I might be able to get him from Chipley Fla to Oklahoma or Arkansas- My friend's transport goes that way all the way to NE. If I can get him THERE for next week I can handle the reest of the journey......... Can anyone help me help him????
PLEASE PM ME


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

Is there anyone around Chipley Fla that can do a temperment test for me????


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

What do you make of this????

I got this email from them today....


> Unfortunately, Sarge was taken to the vets office and on the way back he
suffered anxiety attack and broke the truck window. We were planning on
flying him to a rescue but that was out of the question. If the
transport is not very local we do not feel safe about sending him. I did
not answer your first email as I did not know what it was about and
afraid of viruses. Sorry it will not work out. Linda


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

The first part sounds like they did not crate him and he was afraid - may be a bad driver - may be not the dog.
The second part sounds like the runaround.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

The people who tried to get him to the vet were the shelter staff. I think they have probably transported enough dogs to the vet to know what to do. 
Unfortunately, Sarge probably freaked. By the looks of him, the shelter was probably the safest, most loving place he has ever stayed. 
I don't fault the shelter staff for trying. The second part may sound like the runaround, but when you consider this shelter serves three rural low-income counties, I'm guessing they don't have funds to buy the most updated virus protection. Who knows what the e-mail looked like on their end. They probably have one computer, which is most likely the lifeline for their shelter. 
I would suggest if anyone is truly interested in saving Sarge, CALL them with a plan.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

I am trying- unfortunately I am not sure that they can work with me on the transport company's conditions. They are Dep't of Agriculture certified and this is the list of thier requirements:

They need him to be in some type of quarrantine for 2 weeks and then taken to the vet for his papers. (COH) He also needs a HW test. I can't ask them to take him back to the vet for a test after he freaked out in the truck. 
I need for him to get to Lake City (200+ miles)for pickup by the transport for the remainder of the way... to RI 

I cannot ask the average joe to transport him - or even to assist after he went through the truck window like that. 

So I am at a bit of a loss- unsure what to do next- he is also 105#
not a lightweight. 

If he freaks out on a transporter helping me get him to Lake city then what ????? I can just envision him getting through a window on someone's car onto the highway....... urgh- there's a fate worse than death.... not to mention the safety of the transporter and thier vehicle. I further would need the transporter to have a VERY large crate and a truck/ van to haul it in...He IS 105# that's a hefty dog... 

I am trying to help I just don't know if this is going to be as easy as it seems.


----------



## darkrain (Jul 10, 2002)

A shot of Ace will keep him loopy for the day. This is no excuse for killing him if he is a good boy but for this.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

i agree...


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

ladyhawk do you have rescue back-up for this save (don't have time to read the thread in detail), 'cause if you don't, this sounds like it could be a nightmare. it is HARDLY EVER EASY to take a dog out of a shelter, transport it a long ways, not know for sure what you're getting into, etc., etc., etc.

the need is so great and the desire to help so strong, i know, but please be careful (and forgive me if you're a seasoned rescuer and know all of the above, and have it all in hand).

wishing and hoping for what's best for the dog...


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

Well it's not looking good at all- I will not jeopardize anone else's safety- I was trying to get him from the shelter to Lake City, Florida. An acquaintance of mine(that I deal with through and all breed rescue) could pick him up there after a 2 week quarrantine.... I cannot even find anyone in the area that can do a temperment test for me before any options are considered... 

The shelter thinks that he is HW+ and I really cannot afford the transport, the fees and treat his HW all at the same time....I have done rescue myself for years but I am really having trouble with this one- I would have fostered him or kept him for my own herd.....it's not looking like it's even an option. Noone is confident enough to drive him from Point A to B and I refuse to put anyone's safety in question. 
Secondly , I prefer that he is euthanized over the risk of him busting through a wondow and getting loose on a highway..... 

I do understand your concern and on the whole you're not far off - it seems that this may not be a viable option. 
It's hard to look in that eye and not at least inquire if it is possible. 
Rescue group backing or not -I think this pupper needs someone closeby to save him...I cannot risk giving him a sedative over two days (that's the length of the trip from Fla to Rhode Island)... it's not lookiing good for him.


----------



## Kathy K. (Mar 15, 2004)

I know I am getting in on the end of this one and pardon me for butting in, but have you considered using a Varikennel??? A little "something" to keep him calm and put him in one of those and he should be good for the ride. I wish you luck.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

I am truly sorry. All I can say is, be careful. I cannot imagine how painful it is to consider having to let go.


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

Does anyone know how he GOT TO the shelter?? (am I overlooking that information??) Just wondering... surely he had to be driven there??


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Poor guy. Maybe a walk before transport would lower his stress. 
I had a dog throw tantrums in the trunk area of the SUV, he shredded the floor mat. He turned out to be the sweetest, gentlest guy later. The sensitive handle shelter stress poorly and that can result in them overreacting. The XL varikennel is a great solution and is very safe (my trainer uses it for crazy, difficult police dogs that nobody can handle). Three people can lift the varikennel in the truck along with the dog. Two days of sedation is not really going to hurt him and may save his life.


----------



## moosematters (Jun 29, 2009)

The best possible news has been reported to me! Belva, animal control, has found a local rescue that will take this dog. The dog will be up for adoption soon, if he is cleared by the vet, and anyone wanting to apply to adopt this dog may. Please contact Linda (contact info listed above this post) and she would be happy to give out the name of the rescue that this dog will soon be at. (They will have enough staff available to transport this dog with no further incident). Thanks for everyones effort to save this dog.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

Good News. A local rescue is taking Sarge tomorrow. No more worries.
Thanks for trying. Linda

From Linda>.......... Thanks guys you made my day-


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

well that's excellent news. should/will someone follow-up?


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Good job Joy, thanks for never giving up on these Chipley doggies.


----------

